# Fulfillment down for anyone else?



## Spotonman (May 27, 2022)

Has anyone else been having issues with fulfillment, ours has been down almost all week now. ETL/SD both say it has been a company wide issue, but I’m not hearing that from other stores…


----------



## Avocadioo (May 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 27, 2022)

Spotonman said:


> Has anyone else been having issues with fulfillment, ours has been down almost all week now. ETL/SD both say it has been a company wide issue, but I’m not hearing that from other stores…


we did have some issues the other day. but, we are up & running now for opu.


----------



## Anelmi (May 27, 2022)

Our ship has been really slow lately so much so that I wondered if they had cut us off for a bit. OPU not slow at all.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (May 27, 2022)

Ours went down for a little while yesterday


----------



## MrT (May 27, 2022)

Nope way over forecast everyday lol


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 27, 2022)

No, ours has been crazy...


----------



## DatBoi9497 (May 27, 2022)

Opu or ship? Both have been working for us but I wish they would turn them off.


----------

